# My Compact SL



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Here she is:










Build:
Compact SL 59cm 
Reynolds Fork
Campy Chorus 11 speed group
DT Swiss RR1.1 laced to Record hubs
23c Conti Gatorskins
Moots stem and post
Trusty old Flyte TT saddle
Deda Elementi bars
Egg Beater pedals

Only have about 100 miles on it so far, but I like the ride. I wanted something a little stiffer and more aggressive than my IF Club Racer and this fits the bill perfectly. Still messing around with the cockpit. Feels a little long right now.

I don't race on the road, but ride almost 85% of my miles on the road in preparation for enduro MTB events. Got a Moots YBB last year and really love it. I'll still ride the IF on long solo juants, and the Compact will be for hot rod type rides with fast groups and whatnot.

LP

PS - Matches the MTB nicely:


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

Beautiful bikes! Congrats on the new one. Many happy miles:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## fastbilly1 (Nov 26, 2004)

bike geek
i bet you shave your legs now
and drink lite beer
seriously though real nice ride


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

fastbilly1 said:


> bike geek
> i bet you shave your legs now
> and drink lite beer
> seriously though real nice ride


I'll never drink lite beer! ;-)

LP


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*spacers*

It needs Ti spacers....


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

Agreed. It will happen once the front end is dialed.

Thinking I need the stem a little shorter...

LP


----------



## senna67 (Nov 22, 2005)

lanpope said:


> Here she is:
> 
> Build:
> Compact SL 59cm
> ...


Nice bikes LP!
Whch size are your stem, the MootoX and the YBB?
How could you get a SL right now?
Francesco


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

senna67 said:


> Nice bikes LP!
> Whch size are your stem, the MootoX and the YBB?
> How could you get a SL right now?
> Francesco


The stem on the SL is a 120mmx0deg but I think it is too long. Need to try a 100x0.

Stem on Mooto-X is a 90mmx5deg and it is perfect.

The SL was new old stock and had never been built up, but is a 2007 model year. 

I've heard rumors that a new "SL" model will be offered at interbike. Will likely not be made from 6/4ti, but I've heard it will be set up for the new BB30 system.

Love'n both bikes right now. I like the Mooto-X more than the SL, but that's probably because I like MTBing more than road riding. The SL is a great ride though. 

LP


----------



## senna67 (Nov 22, 2005)

lanpope said:


> The stem on the SL is a 120mmx0deg but I think it is too long. Need to try a 100x0.
> 
> Stem on Mooto-X is a 90mmx5deg and it is perfect.
> 
> ...


Thanks LP,
sorry for asking againg, my previous question wasn't clear: which size are the MootoX and YBB frames?
Thanks
Francesco


----------



## lanpope (Nov 16, 2002)

senna67 said:


> Thanks LP,
> sorry for asking againg, my previous question wasn't clear: which size are the MootoX and YBB frames?
> Thanks
> Francesco


YBB - Stock 20"
Compact SL - Stock 59cm

LP


----------

